# Plantation Bitters



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 7, 2016)

I found the St Drake Plantation Bitters in an antique store at its current value, but I talked them down a bit and can hopefully make a little on it. 

It has some nice character. 

Bottom:

Applied top:

It also appeared to have some kind of seeds in it plastered to the glass.

I think they stopped making this in 1872?


----------



## ACLbottles (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice bottle! I really like those Drakes.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 7, 2016)

And what is it's current value? LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 7, 2016)

I only picked it up to sell, especially now that my new car is costing so much in repair, ACLBottles. 

Hemi, approx. av. of $70 (for an undamaged amber or amber-red colour) not including fees (going off of e-Bay prices). Up to 80, as low as 45, depending on how much one wanted it in the last month. I payed $50, if it is of interest. 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw..._salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&LH_Complete=1


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Nov 10, 2016)

Spirit Bear said:


> Hemi, approx. av. of $70 (for an undamaged amber or amber-red colour) not including fees (going off of e-Bay prices). Up to 80, as low as 45, depending on how much one wanted it in the last month. I payed $50, if it is of interest.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw..._salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&LH_Complete=1


Just saying 
Depending on the amount of logs 4, 5, 6 log variants and the color these can go for multiple hundreds or thousands


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 10, 2016)

I've read on that. I looked at my colour, but the number of logs is an irrelevant thing to me. Colour variants, I'd collect. Number of logs, not so much. Apparently there's a couple real teal ones out there.


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Nov 11, 2016)

Spirit Bear said:


> I've read on that. I looked at my colour, but the number of logs is an irrelevant thing to me. Colour variants, I'd collect. Number of logs, not so much. Apparently there's a couple real teal ones out there.



I have at least seen one go for auction on a reputable auction site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 11, 2016)

I've noticed that the six log version has more collector interest than the four log.  Unhappily, both my examples are four log and in routine amber glass. Even so, I am fond of these S T Drake bottles.


​


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 11, 2016)

I've noticed any common bottle with very little value will almost always get much much more if a oddball rare color. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 11, 2016)

Twisted Tea, I think I saw it on a Peachridge page. 

Harry, isn't it the count of logs before the roof fro the top of the label panel up, that is how we determine log number?

Hemi, there is a fairly common bottle from my town that apparently has one in a true green. It's like searching for a unicorn, and I've never seen it, but our local expert says it exists. It's worth 50 times what one normally pays for it.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes, I'm not surprised. I've seen common Hosteters in oddball colors get big bucks.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes the count is on the label panel sides from the top of label panel to the last log under the roof. With the five log variety the rarest, six loggers in true green bring north of $10.000.00, and if you have a five log in green, you could name your price. Sadly both my 5 loggers are plain amber......Andy


----------

